# Absaugung Volumenstromüberwachung



## Markus (26 August 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin derzeit in verschiedenen Bereichen mit der Überwachung eines Mindestbolumenstroms von Absauganlagen beschäftigt. In den meisten Fällen muss das sogar sicher bzw. Nach PLd erfolgen.

Leider ist zu dem Thema kaum etwas praxistaugliches um Netz zu finden.

Meine Recherchen haben bisher folgende Lösungsansätze ergeben.

1. Statischer Totaldruck am Ventilator messen und den Grenzwert für den Differenzdruck mit Hilfe der Ventilatorkennlinie festlegen.
Nachteil-1: Schwer nachrüstbar da ggf. Keine Unterlagen vom Ventilator vorhanden
Nachteil-2: Ich bin mit nicht sicher ob das zuverlässig ist wenn Filter verschmutzen.

2. Strömungsmessung mit Staudtucksonde bzw. Prantl Rohr
So wie ich das sehe ist das bei kleinen Volumen und großen Kanaldurchmessern bzw. Wenig Volumenstrom nicht so genau.

3. Differenzdruck einfach gegen Atmosphäre messen.
Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das bei verschmutzten Filtern noch zuverlässig ist.
Im Prinzip steigt dann der Unterdruck auf der Saugseite, aber der dynamische Druck bzw. der Volumenstrom nimmt ab...

Wie handhabt ihr das in der Praxis?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Blockmove (26 August 2014)

Für die Volumenstrom- / Durchflussmessung gibt es auch verschiedene kalorimetrische Sensoren.
Beispiel http://www.ifm.com/ifmweb/downcont...._Stroemungssensoren_Kalorimetrisch_DE_V21.pdf

Mit Ultraschall kannst du auch messen
Beispeil: http://www.de.endress.com/eh/sc/europe/dach/de/home.nsf/#products/prosonic

Dazu noch diverse mechanische Messprinzipien mit Flügelrädern und ähnlichem.

Die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig und hängen natürlich vom Volumenstrom, Temperatur, Medium und Verschmutzung ab.
Ich würd mal bei Endress & Hauser nachfragen. Die haben ein recht breites Spektrum

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Markus (26 August 2014)

Das Angebot von IFM sieht interessant aus.

EH scheint aber eher für Medien in Rohren zu sein, ich will große Lüftungskanäle überwachen.
Morgen ist sowieso einer von EH bei mir, den frag ich dann mal.

Um die Frage zu konkretisieren:
Gibt es hier Leute die Absauganlagen mit Volumentrömen von 5000m³/h bis 50.000m³/h überwachen müssen?
Wie macht ihr das in der Praxis?
Habt ihr auch Lösungen das nach PLd zu realisieren?


----------



## Blockmove (26 August 2014)

Mal ein anderer Vorschlag bzw. Tipp:
Wenn du eine sichere Absaugung brauchst, dann hat das meist mit irgendwelchen unzulässigen Konzentrationen von irgendwelchen Gefahrstoffen zu tun.
Wir überwachen bei uns sowas mit den passenden sensoren und Auswertungen von Dräger.

Damit sind auch TÜV, Gewerbeaufsicht und Versicherungsgutachter zufrieden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Markus (26 August 2014)

Ja es geht um Absaugungen bei Anlagen die beim bearbeiten Pentan freisetzen oder um Lackieranlagen mit Lösemittel.
In beiden Fällen wird durch die sichere Überwachung der Abluft sichergestellt das in der Maschine max. von Zone 2 bzw. 22 ausgegangen werden kann.


----------



## weißnix_ (26 August 2014)

Der Differenzdruck vor dem Filter gegen den zu überwachenden Raum sollte eine gut auswertbare Größe sein. Notfalls eine Staudruckblende nachrüsten.
Ist der Druck im Kanal kleiner als im Raum, dann strömt was.
Der Volumenstrom sollte dann proportional zur Druckdifferenz sein.


----------



## dani (27 August 2014)

Hallo,

wir haben teilweise die Sensoren von EGE bei Rohrleitungen bis DN150 mit Niederdruckluft im Einsatz.

http://www.ege-elektronik.com/PDF/Prospekte/EGE_Stroemungssensoren.pdf


Ansonsten setzen wir bei Lüftungskanälen Geräte von KIMO ein (allerdings die Vorgängermodelle der Class 210 in Kombination mit Pitotrohren ein).
http://www.kimo.fr/assets/docs/doc-gene/doc-gene_en.pdf


----------



## Ing_Lupo (27 August 2014)

Hallo Markus

Wenn Du eine Zone sicherstellen willst bedeutet das immer eine typgepruefte Einheit einsetzen.

Die Fa. Goennheimer macht so was zum Beispiel. 

Gruß

Lupo


----------



## Markus (27 August 2014)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Der Differenzdruck vor dem Filter gegen den zu überwachenden Raum sollte eine gut auswertbare Größe sein. Notfalls eine Staudruckblende nachrüsten.
> Ist der Druck im Kanal kleiner als im Raum, dann strömt was.
> Der Volumenstrom sollte dann proportional zur Druckdifferenz sein.



Wenn dein Filter sich zusetzt, dann wird dein Unterdruck sogar noch größer, aber du hast weniger Volumenstrom.
So einfach geht das leider nicht...





Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo Markus
> 
> Wenn Du eine Zone sicherstellen willst bedeutet das immer eine typgepruefte Einheit einsetzen.
> 
> ...



Wo steht dass das Typgeprüft sein muss?
Du verwechselst da etwas. Wenn die Messung in der Zone stattfindet, dann muss die Gerätschaft für diese Zone gebaut sein, das stimmt.
Das hat aber nichts mit der Funktionalen Sicherheit der Auswertung nach 13849 zu tun.

Bisher ist noch nicht sicher ob in der Zone gemessen wird, eine Messung auf der Reingasseite wäre mir natürlich am liebsten.


----------



## MSB (27 August 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> Wenn dein Filter sich zusetzt, dann wird dein Unterdruck sogar noch größer, aber du hast weniger Volumenstrom.
> So einfach geht das leider nicht...


Naja, so einfach ist es aber doch (fast), nur brauchst du 2 Schaltpunkte:
Mindest-Differenz: Ventilator in Betrieb mit entsprechenden Volumenstrom
Max-Differenz: Filter Verschmutzt.
deltaP über Filter gemessen.

In ähnlichen Anwendungen haben wir im Regelfall auch immer die hier schon angeklungenen EGE-Sensoren benutzt, 
welche es auch mit entsprechenden EX-Zulassungen gibt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Markus (27 August 2014)

MSB schrieb:


> Naja, so einfach ist es aber doch (fast), nur brauchst du 2 Schaltpunkte:



Jepp, das ist auch mein bisheriger Ansatz bzw. an der Kiste sind dann 4 Differenzdrucksensoren (2 kanalig) verbaut.
Dabei habe ich mich halt gefragt inwiefern so ein Konstrukt noch gute Praxis ist oder ob ich damit am Ziel vorbeischieße.

Deshalb hier die Frage an Leute die das häufiger machen 

Aber meine bisherige Erfahrung zeigte dass sich in der Praxis kaum jemand darum kümmert.
Ich kenne viele Hersteller von Absauganlagen, die Regel ist dort ein Potentialfreier Kontakt - entweder als SPS Ausgang oder bestenfalls noch HW-Über das D-Schütz vom Ventilator.
Mit einer sicheren Überwachung hat das aber recht wenig zu tun (Filter zu, Wellenbruch,...).
Und in sehr vielen Fällen ist meiner Meinung nach eine sichere Funktion der Abluft bzw. ein Mindestvolumenstrom zu gewährleisten und kritische Konzentrationen von Staub oder Gasen zu verhindern - dazu ist die Absaugung ja da.

Bin ich mit diesem Gedanken alleine?
Wenn nicht, dann würde ich mich über weitere gute Praxistipps freuen!

Danke euch allen mal bis hier her!


----------



## Ing_Lupo (27 August 2014)

Hallo

genau das war meine Meinung. 

Fragst Du einen Lüftungsbauer wird er Dir die Diff.druck Lösung anbieten.

Wenn Du aber sicher keine zündfähige Gasansammlung mehr haben musst dann ist das ausgetauschte Volumen maßgebend. Dh 3 mal das Volumen der Kanäle durchblasen. Das noch sicher  gemessen (redundant mit verschiedenen Messprinzipien).

Oder hat jemand eine einfachere Lösung ?

Gruß

Lupo


----------



## MSB (28 August 2014)

Also ich kann jetzt nur unsere Anlage ein wenig beschreiben:
- Ventilator nur mit Kanälen bzw. Rohr, also ohne Filter/Staublenden etc.
- Abgesaugt wird ein Raum in dem Wärmepumpen mit Kältemittel befüllt werden (müsste R600A gewesen sein, also Isobutan)
- Die Gasventile werden über den Ventilator Betrieb + Strömungswächter freigegeben (über eine Easy-Safety Zeitverzögert), über eben jene Steuerung wird auch überwacht, das der Strömungswächter wieder abschaltet.
- Zusätzlich gibt es hier noch eine Gasmessung in dem Raum, welche dann dazu führt, das der FU mit MAX-Drehzahl betrieben wird + die Gasventile gesperrt werden
- Als letztes Quäntchen wurden dann die Einstellpotis des Auswertegeräts des Strömungswächters zu guter letzt dann noch plombiert.

Das ganze wurde in der Form ca. 6x so realisiert, und es gab auch immer eine Abnahme von einem Sachverständigen, also BG, TÜV etc.,
das ganze wurde definitiv nie in irgend einer Form beanstandet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## weißnix_ (28 August 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> Wenn dein Filter sich zusetzt, dann wird dein Unterdruck sogar noch größer, aber du hast weniger Volumenstrom.
> So einfach geht das leider nicht...



Wenn ich schreibe *vor dem Filter*, dann meine ich keine Filterüberwachung. In diesem Falle hättest Du völlig recht.
Ich rede von einer reinen Volumenstrommessung, d.h. auf keinen Fall den Filter als *Staublende* benutzen.

Im Beispiel also Messanschluss A im Raum, Messanschluss B mit ausreichend Abstand (ergänzend Staublende) im Kanal *vor Filter!*
Hier kann eine Druckdifferenz *nur* bei Strömung auftreten. Die Differenz wird hier übrigens schon *vor* erreichen der Nullströmung seeeeehr klein.    


Messanschluss A                 _____________________Meßanschluss B
I   _________________________________________I_______________

           -----------------------------------------Staublende----------------------------->                                        Filter     -->      Ventilator --->  Ausblasöffnung
  __________________________________________________________I


Edit: Scheiß Ascii-Grafik, bin kein Künstler 
Ich bin mir aber 100% sicher, das jetzt Klarheit herrscht


----------



## MSommer (29 August 2014)

Hallo Markus,

Hier eine weitere Möglich der Volumenstrommessung:
http://www.briem.de/images/Datenblaetter/WDS_630.pdf
Gruß Michael


----------



## Markus (15 September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe mir jetzt für die Lösung mit dem Statischen Totaldruck am Ventilator entschieden.
Scheinbar ist das die einfachste und beste Lösung für diesen Fall.
Für irgendwelche direkte Messungen ist die Konstruktion nicht geeignet da es kaum laminare Strömungen gibt.




Markus schrieb:


> 1. Statischer Totaldruck am Ventilator messen und den Grenzwert für den Differenzdruck mit Hilfe der Ventilatorkennlinie festlegen.
> Nachteil-1: Schwer nachrüstbar da ggf. Keine Unterlagen vom Ventilator vorhanden
> Nachteil-2: Ich bin mit nicht sicher ob das zuverlässig ist wenn Filter verschmutzen.



Bei den Nachteilen lag ich auch falsch.
Die Nachrüstung ist eigentlich recht einfach.
Eine Ventilatorkennlinie vom Hersteller nützt ohnehin nicht viel, diese berücksichtigt ja nicht die örtlichen Gegebenheiten.
Hier hilft nur Messen und Kennlinie für die Anlage erstellen.
Also Differenzdruck und Volumenstrom (Schmutzgasseite) messen und den Mindestvolumenstrom anhand der Gegebenheiten ermitteln.
Das Ganze bei gutem und schlechten Filter.

Und bei Schlechtem Filter funktioniert das ganze sehr gut wenn 4 (2x2Kanäle) Sensoren eingesetzt werden und die Obergrenze auch überwacht wird.

Vielen Dank euch allen für die vielen Ideen und Ratschläge!


----------



## jora (15 September 2014)

Hi Markus,

wenn ich eine solche Messung aufgebaut habe, habe ich immer Druck und Durchfluss gemessen da du nur so die meisten möglichen Fehler erkennen kannst. 
Druck ist einfach zu messen, ob als Differenz oder Absolut, einfache und gute Druckschalter bekommt man z.B. auch von Kromschröder. Musst nur schauen ob die auch für Pentan tauglich sind. 
Für die Durchflussmessung habe ich auf eine Differenzdruckmessblende meistens zurück gegriffen. Das ist eine künstliche Verengung in der Rohrleitung, welche einen Druckverlust erzeugt, den man dann auf einen Volumenstrom umrechnen kann. Dementsprechend kannst du für die Aufgabe dann ggf. auch einfache Druckschalter verwenden.
Bei dem von dir angesprochenen Bereich von 1:10 wirst du allerdings mit jeder mir bekannten Messmethode große Probleme bekommen. Am Besten wäre es, wenn du diesen Bereich stark einschränken könntest. Wonach willst du eigentlich diese Menge regeln? Ist die Minimal-Menge ausreichend die maximale Konzentration an Organik sicher zu reduzieren?

Die Konzentrationsmessung würde ich nicht machen, Analysegeräte sind anfällig, selten mit brauchbaren Werten für die PL/SIL-Berechnung ausgestattet und schwieriger auszuwerten. Man kann, wenn man auf ne F-SPS verzichten will, sich mit sicheren Analog-Auswertebausteinen durchhangeln, aber alles recht unschön.

Wenn du auf eine Abluftmessung verzichten willst, musst du physikalisch nachweisen können, wieso die Luft, die du in die Maschine bläst auch nur diesen Weg wieder nehmen kann. 

Aber bei der Ausfwahl der Messmethode würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein, wenn du davon ausgehst, das du eine zündfähige Atmosphäre haben kannst. 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Markus (15 September 2014)

@jora

Der Bereich 5.000-50.000 bezog sich auf die verschiedenen Anlagengrößen.


----------

